# Low-Cost Router Bits



## MJCookSr (Sep 17, 2010)

I thought I'd share some information on a "Low-Cost" set of router bits that is a good starter kit for the beginner or great for making your prototype before you purchase the more costly router bit. I purchased the set, "Neiko 80-Piece Premium-Grade" from Amazon.com for $89.99. If I would have purchased each router bit in this collection at a cost of $5.00 each, it would have cost me $400.00 total. By the way it has FREE Shipping.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

MJCookSr said:


> I thought I'd share some information on a "Low-Cost" set of router bits that is a good starter kit for the beginner or great for making your prototype before you purchase the more costly router bit. I purchased the set, "Neiko 80-Piece Premium-Grade" from Amazon.com for $89.99. If I would have purchased each router bit in this collection at a cost of $5.00 each, it would have cost me $400.00 total. By the way it has FREE Shipping.


Hi Mike - thanks for sharing. A couple of good places around for cheap bits although I haven't seen any offering that large of a set. Looks to me like those are half inch shank. 
After you have used them for awhile, give us a review. Reviews I've seen on Amazon regarding the Neiko's are generally focused on how bad the box is and very little about the bits Oh well, I admit I haven't looked at the reviews on that particular set though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

That's a good buy and a good tip, the Neiko is the ones you will see sold by HF/Best Tool outlet.

The one below is the small set by HF
15 Piece Router Bit Set
========


MJCookSr said:


> I thought I'd share some information on a "Low-Cost" set of router bits that is a good starter kit for the beginner or great for making your prototype before you purchase the more costly router bit. I purchased the set, "Neiko 80-Piece Premium-Grade" from Amazon.com for $89.99. If I would have purchased each router bit in this collection at a cost of $5.00 each, it would have cost me $400.00 total. By the way it has FREE Shipping.


----------



## doreme (Nov 7, 2010)

You might be better off getting the MLCS 8377 15pc set from Amazon or from mlcswoodworking. Great reviews.


----------



## Pete_Judd (Oct 19, 2010)

I have never bought sets, I always get the bit I need for the job. I see other people that have bought these big sets, of unknown quality and after years of ownership, have only used and worn out only a few of the bits, all the rest unused. There are so many cheap sets coming out of china, that I would pass on them. I buy mostly Whiteside, and Freud bits, and have been very happy with them, and even the guy that does my sharping loves them.


----------



## CRM_114 (Nov 30, 2010)

doreme said:


> You might be better off getting the MLCS 8377 15pc set from Amazon or from mlcswoodworking. Great reviews.


I have the MLCS 8377 set and they're very nice inexpensive bits.

While I haven't used the Neiko set in the OP, having used some of their other bits, I do prefer the MLCS bits.

A nice thing about the Neiko set, though, is that you have a lot of bits to experiment with. The bits that get a lot of use will likely wear out, and can be replaced with higher quality ones, and the ones that don't probably didn't justify shelling out beaucoup bucks in the first place.

Great beginner's set - thanks for posting Michael!


----------

